# wasps in bathroom going through side of house



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I killed a huge one last week---I used Sevin Dust----The entry was in the facia --I used a homemade blaster using whatever I had in the truck.

I poured the dust into a plastic motor oil bottle---then taped the bottle to a length of 1/2" electrical conduit.

Next--I poked a hole in the neck of the bottle and inserted the tip of my air blower nozzle--more tape---

I added another section of conduit for a total of 20 feet---stuck the tip against the hole in the soffit--squeezed the trigger and blew a pound of Sevin Dust into the nest.

I'll be replacing the soffit next week---with that much poison --they will not return.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Re the red circle, if you don't have gutter flashing, then you have a wide open slot all along the edge of the roof where the roof sheathing meets the fascia, called the 'construction gap', easily big enough for wasps to get in.

New house in Minnie, I would have thought most codes now require gutter flashing (aka drip rail, drip edge) but don't know your codes. If you have gutter flashing it's also possible that they cut it just a bit short in that area.


----------



## vivithemage (Aug 19, 2011)

It's new to me, built in 95. 

It has flushing, but it has a perfect quarter sized hole, no idea what from. I didn't get close enough, wasps were buzzing around and going in/out like crazy.
@mike i don't have half those tools, hahaha :| new to home ownership. 

Should I just get a wasp spray and get rid of em with that?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try the long distance spray---you might get lucky----

I have used the powder--which is more effective because it get onto the wasps and is tracked right into the nest---

-you might be able to pour it into a squeeze bottle (like a plastic restaurant ketchup bottle) and squirt it into the hole---that would place you on a ladder--surrounded by angry wasps,however.


----------



## vivithemage (Aug 19, 2011)

What is the powder called?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

vivithemage said:


> What is the powder called?





> -I used Sevin Dust


use the spray in a can to start with. You can be 15-20 feet away and shoot the buggers. Once you get them under control, then think about getting closer. Getting hit by a bunch of wasps while on a ladder is not a fun place to be. I dealt with carpenter bees once time and got hit 6-12 times beefore I could think and start off the ladder.

so once you get it to the point they are not flying around, then go up there with the dust in a bottle with a nozzle on it. Stick it in the hole and squeeze.

they are less active in cool weather, rainy weather, and at night. 

I would not remove the bottle but leave it there for a day or two to trap them inside and give the sevin a chance to work. If you pull it out right away you might find out how many angry wasps are still in your wall.



but...

your bath exhaust fan dumps in your attic?


----------



## vivithemage (Aug 19, 2011)

Should I worry about the nest?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

vivithemage said:


> Should I worry about the nest?


well, you can. If you want to do something about it I would plan on tearing open the side of the wall. If the outer wall is sheathed with plywood, I would tear out the inside of the wall to access the area.


Personally, I would not worry about it. 

but I would seal that hole where they are entering making sure you do not block a drainage pathway that could end up with it causing water to back up and go into the wall.


----------



## vivithemage (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah once confirmed dead I'll seal it. Thanks all!


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I had wasps getting in to my laundry room a couple years back. I found out by getting stung on my finger reaching for a bottle. Then I saw another and another. They were getting in under the siding. Lucky for me this was at ground level more or less so I sprayed some sevin dust where they were entering and watched them all scramble out of siding and inside the laundry room as they all died. 

The dust gets on one wasp and carried and spread to the others and so on until the whole nest is dead.

It maybe took 5 minutes for them all be dead and gone. U can do the foaming spray but assuming you can safely get to their entrance without getting stung and falling off a ladder I'd recommend the dust..

Reminds of a hornet nest I didn't notice one day. I apparently got to close and took what seemed like 10-12 stings on the top of my head.. It was bad enough being on my feet on the ground. Can't imaging getting hit like that on a ladder..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I wish I took a picture of the long distance powder sprayer----that worked real well---


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I wish I took a picture of the long distance powder sprayer----that worked real well---


so do we oh'mike. Where are the kids that video everything with the hope it will become a viral video when you need them? Apparently you looked to competent to bother with.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nap--I can make or fix just about any thing with moving parts----

But, I just have never bothered to figure out computers and picture down loads.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

I really like the expanding foam stuff. Completely encapsulates nests on the outside that are visible. Sit back and watch them slowly die doing the unhappy dance as the nerve agent kicks in. Real nasty ones should get a hosing with the long shot stuff first. Always be aware of windy days if using any of this stuff. Nothing worse than having the stuff blow back at you, when you're up on a ladder or even the ground for that matter.

Friend of mine got several wasps caught under his shirt while up on a 40' ladder while we were painting a house. I was terrified he was gonna drop, but he managed to get down that ladder faster than anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Twice in my life, I have been stung bad----28 stings the first time.

Over 40 the next----the paramedics pulled a miracle out of thier hats that day. I stopped breathing just as they arrived.


----------



## vivithemage (Aug 19, 2011)

So I sprayed thes hit outta the hole with sevin dust's liquid, and since it was prettty quiet, got up my ladder and dropped some powder. I will spray again in the morning just to make sure, but hopefully they're all in check. If not, i'll call some exterminators.

Any ideas on patching up the hole? What expanding foam works best under elements (ie cold and heat?)


----------



## vivithemage (Aug 19, 2011)

Was a little cold this evening, probably got down to 50F, so no wasps this morning. I am not sure they stopped though, because yesterday we killed about 8 in the bathroom last night. 

If I got a bulb duster, I could try shoving it in the hole and try again? Or is the nest probably too far for that to be useful?

I asked a pest company, they said they just spray a dust too, sooooooo not sure if paying them $120 to do what I did will be useful either.


----------

